# help needed - newbie



## drummie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi all, i have recently started to play golf after a number of years watching. i have acquired a basic iron set and a 3 wood so that i can go to the range and practice before stepping out onto the course for real. 
However i have noticed that in my back swing, only a couple of feet into it, i change my grip (i can feel my self doing it ) and my club face ends up not being square and i hook the ball badly. i cannot seem to stop this, does anyone have an idea to why i am doing this? i am currently looking for lessons for help, as this rate i will never be ready for the course. thanks for your help in advance


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Theres a short training club that you can pick up at Wal-Mart in their sports department, that has a special grip that will show you where to place your hands on a normal club. It also aids in teaching a proper follow through to your swing. Its a good investment all round.


----------

